# New Here, just saying hello



## blklegend (May 1, 2013)

Hello my wife and I have 3 cats. 2 boys and 1 girl. 
Anakin - 14 years old
Annie - 10 years old
Tigger - 9 years old

I found this site because we are trying to figure out what is wrong with Anakin. I'll post more details in the health section.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, I just love the names! I have a special place in my heart for the name Annie. Annie was our first official cat - a stray - and we just adored her! I can still see her little smushed in face demanding things from me! After I rescued her she always looked at me as if I walked on water.
Welcome to the forum!!

View attachment 14554


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard!! Would love to see pictures of your kitties when you can.

Mylita


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! I will be watching the health section to see what's up with poor Anakin.


----------

